
Show HN: Pirsch – Server-Side Tracking Without Cookies in Go - dschramm
https://github.com/emvi/pirsch
======
jqpabc123
_The fingerprint is a hash of the visitors IP, User-Agent and a salt._

So the fingerprint is not unique for vistors from a corporate network behind a
NAT router where multiple individuals share the same public IP and use the
same corporate mandated browser. In these cases, it's back to cookies ---
unless you don't really care if your analytics are faulty or not.

Or maybe just stick with cookies since it works in almost every case.

~~~
marvinblum
Tracking will never by accurate. Pirsch reads the Forwarded header which is
set by most proxies. Apart from that, the User-Agent will be different in a
lot of cases for people on the same network behind NAT.

Cookies do not work accurately either, uBlock for example shields me from
Google Analytics. More and more browser start to block these cookies by
default. So that's not really an argument.

You simple cannot track accurately anymore without heavily invading the
visitors privacy or technical effort (like analyzing the HTTP/2 pattern the
client uses/accepts).

------
marvinblum
You can find an article about it on my website :)

[https://marvinblum.de/blog/server-side-tracking-without-
cook...](https://marvinblum.de/blog/server-side-tracking-without-cookies-in-
go-OxdzmGZ1Bl)

